# n00basaurous



## dumppedDubz (May 25, 2011)

So i bought my gti 1.8 off my brother that has a warped head and a shot piston due to the fact that he can't drive a beautiful piece of machinery hah 

so i didn't know if i should go out and get the head re-shaved and pinned and all that or buy an aftermarket one thats better since i have an inner-cooler set-up with a 3'' downpipe

any suggestions ?


----------



## J_Austin_B (May 16, 2011)

You should opt for the AEB head and hook that up


----------



## res07awr (Dec 6, 2004)

^ agreed. If you gotta take it apart anyway you might as well get a head that doesn't need extensive work and that will give you a little flow at the same time.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Re-build it the right way and throw a big turbo on it.


----------



## 91jetta_mike (Sep 10, 2009)

PSU said:


> Re-build it the right way and throw a big turbo on it.


X2


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

TSI. Live Bold. Sell that 1.late and get on into 2011, wish good luck however it goes, its a nice gem to fall in ones lap.


----------

